

Insights from the iPhone 5s Launch - SnootyMonkey
http://blog.talkto.com/post/63379643386/insights-from-the-iphone-5s-launch

======
goatforce5
[http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/](http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/) is one of the
better references for line up info, etc., around the time of Apple product
launches in Canada. It was pretty heavily pushing TalkTo as the optimum way of
checking on stock of 5s', store opening hours, etc. This may have helped skew
the numbers.

------
jdmitch
Without knowing the sample size of these stats (all taken from TalkTo, an app
I have never heard of) they are pretty useless... there's no way of knowing if
they are even remotely representative.

------
glenra
> The 5s is hot; the 5c not so much

People did more talk.to searches for the 5s than the 5c because the 5c was _in
stock_ and not hard to obtain, hence not necessary to search for.

